# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  انتقال صدا و تصویر با سوکت پروگرمینگ

## maryam-hosseine

سلام 
موضوع پایان نامه من به اجبار استادم ارسال صدا و تصویر توسط سوکت پرگرمینگ که متاسفانه هیچ اطلاعاتی از اون ندارم خواهش می کنم اگه امکانش رو دارید کمکم کنید ممنون

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

سلام .. در مورد تصویر بنده کار کردم .. به این صورت که شما می تونید به طور ساده از کلاینت عکس بگیرید و اونو برای سرور از طریق سوکت ارسال کنید ... و در سرور این فایلا رو به صورت پی در پی نشون بدین .. اما در مورد صدا نمی دونم .. شاید بشه از طریق sound Stream این کار رو کرد ..

----------


## maryam-hosseine

سلام ممنون که جواب دادین ولی گفتم که من از این موضوع هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم میشه بیشتر کمک و راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Sociant

موضوع پروژه پایانی من هم در مورد برنامه نویسی شبکه در C#‎ هست.
فعلا دارم رو نوشتن یه مسنجر کار میکنم ، که یکی از کارایی که باید انجام بده انتقال صوت و تصویره ، هنوز به این قسمتش نرسیدم ولی هروقت به این قسمت رسیدم خوشحال میشم اگه بتونم کمکتون کنم

----------


## mehdi_ab

سلام
اگه بخواید این برنامه رو به صورت واقعی بنویسید باید با سوکت های UDP کار کنید .
(کلاس UdpClient)
با TCP اگه بخواید کار کنید ترافیک شبکه شما زیاد خواهد شد و ممکن است سرور شما down شود.

----------


## maryam-hosseine

سلام 
من سورس کد این موضوع رو می خواهم اگه می تونید راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Legend M.A.R

ممکنه خواهش کنم یکم در مورد فضاها و refrence های مورد استفاده در مورد این بخش بیشتر توضیح بدین مثلا کدام refrence را using می کنید و یا از کدام کامپوننت استفاده می کنید من توی MSDN جستجو کردم چیزی گیرم نیومد
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## mehdi_ab

سلام

using system.net
using system.net.sockets

مطالبی که تو msdn در مورد کلاسهای socket , TcpClient , UdpClient , TcpListener هست رو مطالعه کنید .

----------


## mehdishahabi

سلام یک کتاب جدید سوکت پروگرامینگ من دیدم با دات نت 2008
کتاب جالبیه من خوندمش اگر بتونید ازش استفاده کنید کمک بزرگیه
نویسندش هم علی کرمی هست

----------


## artamis

برای ارسال عکس از طریق SOCKET PROGRAMING   از چه توابع و REFRENCE  هایی در VB  باید استفاده  کرد.ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## sofieh

پروژه پایانی من هم برنامه چت که قابلیت انتقال عکس و صدا از طریق سوکت پروگمینگه تا قسمت چت رو نوشتم ولی هنوز رو قسمت انتقال داده کار نکردم اگه شما زودتر چیزی پیدا کردین برای من هم بفرستید ممنون میشم

----------


## Atfilt

سلام
من میدونم که کامپننت هایی برای این کار وجود دارن

----------


## hamid1752

> سلام یک کتاب جدید سوکت پروگرامینگ من دیدم با دات نت 2008
> کتاب جالبیه من خوندمش اگر بتونید ازش استفاده کنید کمک بزرگیه
> نویسندش هم علی کرمی هست


 
ميشه بگيد از كدوم انتشارات هست؟

----------


## ali208

سلام
اگر مایل هستید ادرس میل خودتان را برام بفرستید تا دو تا فایل اموزشی بفرستم چون حجمشون زیاد هستش

----------


## dbdbdb

دوستان عزیز خب عکس در نهایت به یک سری رشته تبدیل میشه دیگه.
من عکس رو قبلا اگه رسال کردم فقط اگه یکی از تکنینک های فشرده سازی روش اعمال بشه عالی میشه.
تو حالت ساده هم میتونید آدرس پیکسل ها رو با رنگش بفرستین بعد سمت کلاینت لود کنید که گفتم روش ساده شه و سرعت شدیدا کمه.
بهترین را فشرده کردنه

----------


## scorpion16

البته شامه ی برنامه نویسی من به کلاس Streame نیز کشیده شده است یعنی برای انتقال صدا یا تصویر بصورت حرفه ای روی شبکه "احتمال زیاد" از کلاس streame استفاده میشود که باید اطلاعات بسیار زیادی از این موارد داشته باشیم. تنها کمکی که این حقیر میتوانم بکنم اینکه برید توی سایتهای بسیار قدرتمندی مثل The Code Project و سورسهای مناسبی را از آنجا واکشی کنید.

----------


## mahsa369

> سلام 
> موضوع پایان نامه من به اجبار استادم ارسال صدا و تصویر توسط سوکت پرگرمینگ که متاسفانه هیچ اطلاعاتی از اون ندارم خواهش می کنم اگه امکانش رو دارید کمکم کنید ممنون


سلام 
پروژه من هم ارسال صوت و تصویر توسط سوکت . اگه اطلاعاتی بدست آوردین ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------

